# Good place to fish from the bank in okal or walton



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Still working on the boat and the kids are dying to go fishing. Whats a good lake to fish from the bank? Is lake cassidy in defuniak good?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bank fishin*

There is really no place to fish from the bank at Lake Cassidy. I suppose you could wade around the edge from the public boat launch area, but it will probably be busy on weekends. A better place is Juniper Lake north of DeFuniak. Good areas to fish around the dam area and there is a public fishing dock at Cat Island. Both areas have restrooms. If you fish the dam area the west bank is the best. Don't expect to set the woods on fire with 'catching', but it's a good place for bank fishing. When the water gets a little warmer crappie do spawn on the north side of Cat Island and a little later bream will be bedding along the shore near the dam. 
The lake in center of DeFuniak can be bank fished. There are two docks that can be used as well. But again, don't look to load the cooler. Of the two I would hit Juniper.
The lakes by the college in Crestview is all bank fishing, but I don't know anything about what's there or where to fish. It seems a year or two ago the city was doing some work on the ponds and they were closed, but that may be finished by now. I would call city hall and inquire about the fishing. There are a lot of ducks there people feed so you may have to run them off to fish. 
If you want salt water fishing the hwy 331 causeway across the bay has miles of banks fishing. The little bridge is probably the best area, but be careful walking on the rocks. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## wvskeeter (Mar 26, 2014)

You can also fish Lake Stanley off of Shoemaker Dr. There are bathrooms, a playground and a public fishing dock. I've had some success with my kids there from the boat. There are also HP restrictions for that Lake so if you time it right you can have a relaxing day with worrying about jet skis.


----------

